
I Created a 6 Figure Coaching Business That Blew Up in My Face (2012) - vincent_s
https://medium.com/@cahillkicking/how-i-created-a-6-figure-coaching-business-by-accident-that-then-blew-up-in-my-face-and-so-can-7d471ffaba6c
======
gregory194
It is important to what we love to do, it gives you job satisfaction and would
also help in boosting mental health. many people earn a lost of fame and
money, but there are chances that they are actually not satisfied. Most of the
people get depressed soon these days, so not only physical strength but mental
health would also contribute to work. so make sure that you choose what you
love to do instead of boring monotonous jobs. Interesting job would give you
better salaries as we work with our hart and soul to work for it.

